# angeligue wood



## brown down (Aug 25, 2016)

found this on live leak this morning. Stuff sounds hard as a rock. it sounds like he is hitting a piece of steel when he takes a hammer to it. Has anyone ever worked with this stuff, I think I will take this off my list of timbers I will work with, I don't mind sharpening but this guy makes it sound like the worst wood to work with. 

caution a few eff bombs dropped

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2016)

Interesting..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 25, 2016)

Think I'll pass on that wood species -- too many other great woods out there! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 29, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Think I'll pass on that wood species -- too many other great woods out there! Chuck




Life is to short to work on crappy wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

